# pulled the trigger on unusual new ariens



## throttlejunkie450

I just ordered a new ariens and im lil worried if I made the right choice because of all the good an bad reviews of the auto turn feature.i really wanted to find a left over with triggers but had no luck an all my local dealers have nothing in the inventory since the last few snows plus tommarows storm people are freaking out . So I ended up ordering a new 2014 ariens (921036 )deluxe 28 that has a 342cc briggs on it .I have not seen this particular unit on ariens website or any others actually .I really hope I like this unit because im affraid of getting buyers remorse. Why isnt this model on ariens website is it some spcl edition or just the last 342 briggs motors which was thrown in the 28 deluxe .sucks I wont have it for this coming storm an now once I receive it we wont get any snow the rest of the year like when I bought a new snowmobile.


----------



## mkd

throttle! here's some info on your model! open the link and click on spec's! could be ariens had a few bigger engines to get rid of.! look's like an engine upgrade. my 921030 deluxe has the 254cc engine. Ariens 921035 Deluxe 28 Plus (28") 342cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model) LIMITED EDITION


----------



## throttlejunkie450

Wonder what size tires it will come with .I notice that sight has both sizes listed an were I ordere it also did the same thing under specs it says the 15s but under description it list 16s.not that it should matter I guess.i figured it was prolly a factory Frankenstein which they stuck last years motor from the deluxe 30 in this years deluxe 28. I just wasnt sure.thanks mkd appreciate it.


----------



## Garnetmica

Others have mentioned the engine shortage here before. Bonus! Bigger motor on small chassis.


----------



## ken53

throttlejunkie450 said:


> I just ordered a new ariens and im lil worried if I made the right choice because of all the good an bad reviews of the auto turn feature.i really wanted to find a left over with triggers but had no luck an all my local dealers have nothing in the inventory since the last few snows plus tommarows storm people are freaking out . So I ended up ordering a new 2014 ariens (921036 )deluxe 28 that has a 342cc briggs on it .I have not seen this particular unit on ariens website or any others actually .I really hope I like this unit because im affraid of getting buyers remorse. Why isnt this model on ariens website is it some spcl edition or just the last 342 briggs motors which was thrown in the 28 deluxe .sucks I wont have it for this coming storm an now once I receive it we wont get any snow the rest of the year like when I bought a new snowmobile.


The number 921036 appears to be the newest number in the lineup. It also appears that its a Deluxe 28 chassis, or a Deluxe 28 Plus chassis. I know I am not helping you much on that point. ):

What I can tell you..., is that so far, the 15" tire has been on a 6" wheel and has been on the chassis that has a more balanced weight. (Lighter feeling front end.) The 16" tire is on a 8" wheel and its axle is located more to the rear of the chassis. This is balanced with more weight forward. (Noticeably heavier feeling front end.)

Each balancing scenario has its pros and cons, but mostly a personal preference thing.

So it looks like the only mystery here, is the tire size, which relates to a balancing difference.

Now that being said, just check to make sure it is labeled Auto-Turn on the chute or dash. Auto Traction should indicate an older model.

What ever, don't, worry about Auto-Turn, it works fine. It goes in a straight line as well as any blower in the past. It just turns a heck of a lot easier. I would not buy a new machine with out it. If it proves to be durable enough to withstand the test of time, it will be the axle that all else will be measured by.

Happy New 
Ken


----------



## mswlogo

I almost bought that machine. You'll be fine. 
That's the same motor as last years platinum 30.
That model is exactly the same as a 2012 platinum 30"
Except no heated grips and has auto turn. 
My dealer had 3 different delux 28's. Another on had a ltc 400cc motor, with larger tires that were set back.


----------



## throttlejunkie450

Thank you fellas.sounds good.it states that it has auto turn .more than likely it has the 15s on it.


----------



## vmaxed

throttlejunkie450 said:


> I just ordered a new ariens and im lil worried if I made the right choice because of all the good an bad reviews of the auto turn feature.i really wanted to find a left over with triggers but had no luck an all my local dealers have nothing in the inventory since the last few snows plus tommarows storm people are freaking out . So I ended up ordering a new 2014 ariens (921036 )deluxe 28 that has a 342cc briggs on it .I have not seen this particular unit on ariens website or any others actually .I really hope I like this unit because im affraid of getting buyers remorse. Why isnt this model on ariens website is it some spcl edition or just the last 342 briggs motors which was thrown in the 28 deluxe .sucks I wont have it for this coming storm an now once I receive it we wont get any snow the rest of the year like when I bought a new snowmobile.


 How did it go with your new 28 Deluxe special addition With the 342 briggs ?


----------



## throttlejunkie450

The things a beast an im very happy with it.i would recommend it to anyone in the market for a new machine.i have used it on multiple types of driveways an snow.i have also used both polys and armor skids an they both are 100% better than stock skids an make machine act like a new tame machine.both skids have there ups and downs.the negative on the poly is you must adjust them each use since they were down faster than I would like the negatives on the armor they tend to ride up on top of the snow more than the others. If we ever get more snow I can keep testing them but at this point its 50\50.i use a couple other major brand snowblowers an after using them an coming home to use mine I feel spoiled.it makes cleanin driveways fun compared to the other machines.im happy with it for sure.


----------



## vmaxed

Thanks for the info...I am going to order one, I have my Platinum 24 sold.


----------



## AverageJoe

vmaxed said:


> Thanks for the info...I am going to order one, I have my Platinum 24 sold.



Just curious, what is it that motivated you to sell you Platinum 24????
Thanks


----------



## vmaxed

The 342 cc Pro Series Engine


----------



## AverageJoe

Understand...gotta like more power!


----------



## throttlejunkie450

I personally wouldnt want anything smaller than 342cc at least an I was pretty well set on a american briggs motor.i think you will like it compared to the 291cc .when it came to my price range I felt this machine was the best buy for the price . I really wanted hydro with 420cc or a honda but $$$.


----------



## Brucebotti

AverageJoe said:


> Understand...gotta like more power!


I have the Deluxe 28 with the 254cc motor and feel that it is quite capable and doesn't seem lacking for power. We have had a few 12" storms with drifts that were right to the top of the housing. The only time It even strained was with the heavier compacted stuff at the end of the driveway. Of course I only have about 10 hrs on it, so I'm not sure about longevity. 

On the other hand, I keep thinking about my old muscle car days in the 1960's where "there's no replacement for displacement" was the god we all worshipped....

Bruce


----------



## vmaxed

Engine Made in USA


----------



## Brucebotti

vmaxed said:


> Engine Made in USA


That alone would make it worth it!

When I was looking for mine in August, I never saw that model #. I did see it at about this time last year in a release from Ariens to their dealers, saying that they made a special run to use up the last of the Made in USA motors. I couldn't talk my wife into it prior to them being sold out. I assumed that was a one time thing. Nice score!

Bruce


----------



## SnowGuy69

I saw this post and pulled the trigger on one too. The 342cc seemed too good to pass up. If anyone wants one:

Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28 Super (28") 342cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model) LIMITED EDITION

or

Ariens Deluxe Sno-Thro Snow Blower 28"

I was originally going for the Platinum 24. But the Platinum 24 was the same price (or more) and had the 291 CC motor.

Granted, in NY was rarely get snow over a foot. But what we do get the 28 snow falls, this should handle it.


----------



## vmaxed

throttlejunkie450 said:


> I personally wouldnt want anything smaller than 342cc at least an I was pretty well set on a american briggs motor.i think you will like it compared to the 291cc .when it came to my price range I felt this machine was the best buy for the price . I really wanted hydro with 420cc or a honda but $$$.


My 2013 Ariens Platinum 24 had the 250cc Briggs motor so I moved up from 11.50 to 16.50 torque


----------



## throttlejunkie450

Give use a comparison on the machines if you get a chance.i gave mine a good work out an she ate everything I pointed it at these last couple months. I still havent managed to plug the chute yet an i have tried .


----------



## vmaxed

don't know if I will get 2 use it this year


----------



## vmaxed

SnowGuy69 said:


> I saw this post and pulled the trigger on one too. The 342cc seemed too good to pass up. If anyone wants one:
> 
> Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28 Super (28") 342cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model) LIMITED EDITION
> 
> or
> 
> Ariens Deluxe Sno-Thro Snow Blower 28"
> 
> I was originally going for the Platinum 24. But the Platinum 24 was the same price (or more) and had the 291 CC motor.
> 
> Granted, in NY was rarely get snow over a foot. But what we do get the 28 snow falls, this should handle it.


Mchenry Power Equipment has raised the price $80.00 
If anyone in my area wants this LIMITED EDITION 342cc I have one for sale for the original price .I put it together yesterday so I could move it around the garage easier


----------



## throttlejunkie450

Speedway just lowered there priceon this model $100.00.no shipping or tax except Wisconsin.$1249.99 shipped


----------



## Ryan

<sigh> if only I had the money


----------



## uberT

Sexy! Enjoy it


----------



## MnJim

throttlejunkie450 said:


> Speedway just lowered there priceon this model $100.00.no shipping or tax except Wisconsin.$1249.99 shipped


 $1229.99
Wish I had room to store 2 blowers, I would purchase one and wait until next season to sell my 2014 28 Deluxe 254cc


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That is one nice looking machine. I think once you get your hands on it you'll be happy throttlejunkie.


----------



## throttlejunkie450

I have had mine since second week of January. This machine is a beast. I would recommend it to anyone in the market for s nowblower. I have aimed it at every snowdrift I could find for shits an giggles to see what it can an cant do.this will eat over 2 feet an keep on trucking. You could just about pull your neighbors stuck car out the driveway with her lol .


----------



## HCBPH

MnJim said:


> Wish I had room to store 2 blowers, I would purchase one and wait until next season to sell my 2014 28 Deluxe 254cc


It's called garden sheds! I have 2, one has 2 blowers in it, 4 in the other and the last one in the garage behind the car. 

Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## SnowGuy69

Not to mention, if you read the snow blower review section there is a post:
my first use of 2014 Ariens deluxe 28 (921036)

uberT mentioned on that post that Speedway has less than 10 machines remaining. End of the production for this machine. The other vendor, McHenry realizes he has a special, limited production unit and is RAISING his price. 

Here is a solution, find a neighbor with a shed. Ask him to store it for you. In exchange, he can use the old unit until you sell it. Keep the 921036 at your house. Place your ads. First big 2015 snow the unit will sell.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

HCBPH said:


> It's called garden sheds! I have 2, one has 2 blowers in it, 4 in the other and the last one in the garage behind the car.
> 
> Where there's a will there's a way


 YEAHHHH if the city you live in lets you have 2. in Bloomington. we can have 1 at 10 by 12ft ===120 SQ FT other wise the city snoopers will be crawling up your TUCUS and threating legal action if do not bow down to the idiots. they will send 2 cops out in separate cars to harass you and give you the paper work..


----------



## uberT

It touched down today, intact, 16.5 ft*lbs and all 















































I paid Speedway an extra $100 to assemble, test and re-crate the unit prior to shipment. The carrier needed an extra $50 to deliver to a location (my home) not equipped with a loading dock  Whatever. Small price to pay for a unique machine.

Speedway had two sets of plastic tie downs holding the machine to the pallet. It appears to be without any transit damage.

If you had the ability to receive the unit at a loading dock, and didn't mind spending a couple hours assembling the thing, it's a stunning value at $1230, IMO


----------



## RIT333

Has it got Electric Chute rotation ? Sweet !


----------



## metal4all6

First post 

I had my heart set on getting a Platinum 24 for months (waiting for some end of season sales) until I started digging around online and found this post along with a few others about this Deluxe 28 with the 342cc engine. I'm happy to say I just bought one from Speedway and it's shipping out today .

Can't wait to use it next year!


----------



## uberT

Awesome, and welcome aboard!

Did he say if you got the last 921036?? Can't be many left now.


----------



## metal4all6

uberT said:


> Awesome, and welcome aboard!
> 
> Did he say if you got the last 921036?? Can't be many left now.


Thanks! Looks like they have 10 left according to the website


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

This fall will start the search for the used 921036s that people moving south, into condo's, ... are selling and hopefully don't know they're special.


----------



## SnowGuy69

Kiss4aFrog said:


> This fall will start the search for the used 921036s that people moving south, into condo's, ... are selling and hopefully don't know they're special.


Come on now...If you know what a 921036 is, you're a snowblower nerd and will know what you have.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'm not talking about me or even us. I'm talking about the guy who doesn't even know this site exists, bought an orange snow blower because he thinks the green ones are for farmers and his wife didn't like red and has no clue how wide the bucket is or how big the impeller is. He just bought it because it was the one available or it was in his price range or because it had hand warmers or ... 
There are a lot of people out there that have no idea what engine their blower had and as long as it starts and gets the job done they don't care  That's the person who will look at what a comparable Ariens is selling for and toss it up on Craigslist. Without this site I wouldn't know the specific difference and advantage to this particular model. How many ads have you seen where the seller lists the model number ?? Sometimes not even the Hp or bucket width. Even here we have to remind people to list the model to help them with problems or parts. 

I don't know how many times I've had to wrestle with a seller because they don't have a clue what they are selling (craigslist) and sometimes aren't willing to go look. They just want it sold. Pressure washer, no idea what pump. Snow blower, no idea how wide the bucket is.

The couple that sold me their 7hp 32" Ariens for $25 bucks (asking price), you think they knew what they had ?? I couldn't hand them the money fast enough. All they knew is it was hard to start or wouldn't and the trans was difficult to shift and they chose to hire someone else to do their drive. The carb needed a cleaning and trans adjusted to make it a running 1969 32" Ariens. It's now in pieces as I'm going through it in depth.

All I'm saying is if you miss out on a new one I'm pretty sure they will start showing up used and it's likely once in a while the seller is going to be selling it as cheap as one that doesn't have the big engine because they don't know or don't care.


----------



## gsxr1300

I ordered one, it should be here in a few days!


----------



## cabinfever

gsxr1300 said:


> I ordered one, it should be here in a few days!


Mine is being delivered today.


----------



## uberT

Guys, remember, B&S calls for the initial oil change at 5 hrs. 50hrs or annually thereafter.


----------



## vmaxed

cabinfever said:


> Mine is being delivered today.


Did yous get delivered ?


----------



## cabinfever

vmaxed said:


> Did yous get delivered ?


Yep, but I haven't had time to do anything with it yet. I assembled it one evening, but haven't fired it up yet. Also need to check the alignment, tire pressure etc.

Definitely looks like a beast! I'll post some pics or a video when I get it up and running.


----------



## vmaxed

There is cold weather coming to......... Minne-snow-ta


----------



## gsxr1300

I had to change my delivery date, it will be here Friday.


----------



## uberT

vmaxed said:


> There is cold weather coming to......... Minne-snow-ta


LOL... I've been watching the snow cover map and noticed Calgary already had a bit of snow


----------



## cabinfever

vmaxed said:


> There is cold weather coming to......... Minne-snow-ta


I know... not looking forward to the long winter, but I do want to try the new beast!


----------



## uberT

Looks like the last 921036 has been sold !


----------



## vmaxed

uberT said:


> Looks like the last 921036 has been sold !


I have a new 921036 for sale


----------



## cabinfever

uberT said:


> Looks like the last 921036 has been sold !


I noticed this too! Just picked up 2 gallons of non-oxy fuel today in prep for the season.


----------



## vmaxed

This doesn't hurt


----------



## Razir66

There are still a few new ones available at dealerships, at least here in WI. Putting mine together today, anything I need to pay close attention to during assembly?



uberT said:


> Looks like the last 921036 has been sold !


----------



## vmaxed

Razir66 said:


> There are still a few new ones available at dealerships, at least here in WI. Putting mine together today, anything I need to pay close attention to during assembly?


Watch this Auto-Turn Adjustment Video.http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment.html


----------



## Razir66

Well I assembled mine, no problems. I was surprised to find out I pretty much had to adjust everything. Tire pressure (no biggy there), discharge chute, speed selector, clutch/brake, idler arm roller, brake, and belt finger all needed adjustment. Guess I just figured it would be mostly aligned and setup from the factory. My biggest complaint is that my engine had some white powdery substance on the lower case area. It must be a salt like substance because it removed some of the silver paint when I tried wiping it off. My beautiful American made motor aint as perdy as it should be! Oh well, breaking it in tomorrow, the 15 minute running procedure. Another note is the leveling procedure on concrete. I have a 4' level and laying it on my garage floor reveals how unperfect it is, not the levelness but the flatness. Just be sure you try and do it on as flat of a surface as possible.


----------



## Shryp

Some say the initial break in should be run hard and under a load.


----------



## sscotsman

I just updated my Ariens page with info for the model 921036:

*note 3

The 2013 model year (machines that went on sale in the Autumn of 2012) was the last *regular* model year for snowblowers that had "made in the USA" engines on them. Three ariens models had the US Briggs engines on them for 2013:

926513 - 12V Pro 32 - 342cc "Ariens Polar Force by B&S" engine. (2013)
921018 - Platinum 30 - 342cc "Ariens Polar Force by B&S" (2013)
921013 - Deluxe 30 - 342cc "Ariens Polar Force by B&S" (2013)

Those three 2013 models had a "made in the USA" sticker on the side of the engine, the first year those stickers were seen. It was believed 2013 would be the very last year for any made in the USA engines on snowblowers, and for the most part, it was. (for all snowblower manufacturers, not just Ariens.) However! One final model made it to the 2014 model year! (machines that went on sale in the Autumn of 2013, for th winter of 2013/2014). That one final model was the Deluxe 28, model 921036. It is believed there was a brief shortage of Chinese engines, so a small run of Deluxe 28's was made with the few remaining US-made Briggs 342cc engines. The "standard" Deluxe 28 for the 2014 model year was the 921035, with the Chinese engine. It is not known how many of the model 921036 were made, with the US engine, but they are indeed the *very last* 100% US-made Ariens ever produced, with both the snowblower, and the engine, both made in the USA. This model also had the "made in the USA" sticker on the side of the Briggs engine, same as the three models from 2013. (that sticker *only* appeared on the three 2013, and the one 2014 model with the "Made in the USA" Briggs engines) The three models from 2013, and the 921036 from 2014, truly represent the end of an era. The last four models with the Us-made briggs engine are:

926513 - 12V Pro 32 - 342cc "Ariens Polar Force by B&S" engine. (2013)
921018 - Platinum 30 - 342cc "Ariens Polar Force by B&S" (2013)
921013 - Deluxe 30 - 342cc "Ariens Polar Force by B&S" (2013)

921036 - Deluxe 28 - 342cc "Ariens Polar Force by B&S" (2014)

I have not been adding information to the list for things like "auto turn"..perhaps I should? I am listing engines, but not much else in terms of features. yes, the features can be found in the owners manuals..im not sure how much detail to list on the page..any thoughts? here is the updated page:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

I have no data for the 2015 model year yet (the machines going on sale right now, in the Autumn of 2014) but I will get to that soon..

Scot


----------



## huck

I bet the auto turn is awesome as long as you have an even flat driveway,I was very tempted to get it myself but I have very uneven driveway cracks such, so I went with Toro. goodluck


----------



## uberT

sscotsman said:


> It is not known how many of the model 921036 were made, with the US engine, but they are indeed the *very last* 100% US-made Ariens ever produced, with both the snowblower, and the engine, both made in the USA.


Scot, someone posted this a while ago:



SnowGuy69 said:


> The blower came with the 921XXX owner’s manual. I guess that is the only literature we will get. It really was limited as per the info from Ariens below:
> 
> 
> “We made a limited production run with that configuration because one of our engine suppliers, Briggs & Stratton, could not supply us with enough engines for our manufacturing, and in lieu of that, they provided us with the "upgraded" engines to use. *We only manufactured 947 units of the 921036.*
> 
> 
> We have no plans on doing a similar engine upgrade on any other models in the future.”
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t think getting parts would be an issue. After all, the unit is the same as regular 28 Deluxe (921030) with a bigger engine. So the components of the blower should be the same.


----------



## fishrman

Razir66 said:


> Well I assembled mine, no problems. I was surprised to find out I pretty much had to adjust everything. Tire pressure (no biggy there), discharge chute, speed selector, clutch/brake, idler arm roller, brake, and belt finger all needed adjustment. Guess I just figured it would be mostly aligned and setup from the factory. My biggest complaint is that my engine had some white powdery substance on the lower case area. It must be a salt like substance because it removed some of the silver paint when I tried wiping it off. My beautiful American made motor aint as perdy as it should be! Oh well, breaking it in tomorrow, the 15 minute running procedure. Another note is the leveling procedure on concrete. I have a 4' level and laying it on my garage floor reveals how unperfect it is, not the levelness but the flatness. Just be sure you try and do it on as flat of a surface as possible.


Tire pressure might be a bigger deal than you think! I was having problems with getting my housing square with the world on my Platinum 24 and dealer just recently discovered one tire was 3/8th inches in diameter bigger than the other at the required air pressure. This could really mess, I would think, with the auto turn. I would not only check the pressure but measure them to see how close they are to being the same.


----------



## sscotsman

uberT said:


> Scot, someone posted this a while ago:


Excellent! thank you..I will update the page with that information.
Scot


----------

